# Sugar Gliders are so hard to find!!!



## rfrancis (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all, I just cant believe how hard it is to get a pair, or any sugar gliders. I mean, they breed so well in captivity and live for 12-14 years. People have been keeping them for a long time. Whats the deal??????? 
I have told my son he can't have a dog because we have too much wildlife in our yard, so he wants a sugar glider instead, which btw we have plenty of in the yard, but they are so hard to get.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 19, 2009)

rfrancis said:


> Hi all, I just cant believe how hard it is to get a pair, or any sugar gliders. I mean, they breed so well in captivity and live for 12-14 years. People have been keeping them for a long time. Whats the deal???????
> I have told my son he can't have a dog because we have too much wildlife in our yard, so he wants a sugar glider instead, which btw we have plenty of in the yard, but they are so hard to get.


 If you've got them in the yard start trying to condition them to get used to you as a start. You should be feel priviledged to have them in your yard. Not something everyone gets to experience.


----------



## itbites (Oct 19, 2009)

They used to be around all the time for sale but after keeping them myself...

I think their popularity has decreased somewhat. They are smelly little feral's 

Just enjoy having them in your backyard & leave it at that.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a pair of these for ages.... damn QLD laws.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 19, 2009)

Smelly little AGRO ferals to be more precise. I've had for over a year now, they are a joy but a bite from one certainly isn;t!


----------



## snakehandler (Oct 20, 2009)

We have two males left, pick up only $200 each and you can take the enclosure that is left as well


----------



## bigi (Oct 20, 2009)

yes they certainly are available from time to time


----------



## Ravyk (Oct 21, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Smelly little AGRO ferals to be more precise. I've had for over a year now, they are a joy but a bite from one certainly isn;t!


I have to agree with that! Having two on your head fighting over who gets to sit there isn't the most enjoyable thing to happen [particularly when the person who was supposed to get them off me was killing themselves with laughter].


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 22, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Smelly little AGRO ferals to be more precise. I've had for over a year now, they are a joy but a bite from one certainly isn;t!


I've got two pairs, I've never had any of them crab at me or bite me, they are sweet little stinkers. Having said that, the mother of my males was a feral little b*.#ch. You just need to get them young and handle them heaps.
I would recommend getting 2 (or more) of them, as 1 on it's own could (and will) get very lonely, even with wild ones running around outside it's cage. They are more commonly avail on petlink and trading post from late November through to March. Good luck!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 12, 2009)

There is 2 different ads for sugar gliders on the trading post at the moment!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 12, 2009)

On the subject of Gliders, does anyone have any experience keeping feathertail gliders? I would love a pair...if I can find out who breeds them


----------



## snakehandler (Nov 12, 2009)

Gliders are wonderful to keep, just moves on the last of ours, very reluctantly but we do not have the time or space to keep them properly.....if you get a chance they are beautiful and I would ecomend them to any person who loves wildlife


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 12, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> On the subject of Gliders, does anyone have any experience keeping feathertail gliders? I would love a pair...if I can find out who breeds them


I used to work with feathertails when I was a volunteer keeper at Moonlit Sanctuary, don't know any private breeders though unfortunately and I doubt the sanctuary will have any to sell for a very long time... What did you want to know about them?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 12, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> I used to work with feathertails when I was a volunteer keeper at Moonlit Sanctuary, don't know any private breeders though unfortunately and I doubt the sanctuary will have any to sell for a very long time... What did you want to know about them?


 
Just basically what they're like in captivity, husbandry requirements etc


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 12, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Just basically what they're like in captivity, husbandry requirements etc


I'm no expert on them, but the park feeds them a nectar mix, also fruit (melons, grapes, berrys, apple, etc), also fly pupae around spring time and/or the odd mealworm. They just need a good nest box to sleep in.
Even though they are tiny, they need a reasonably good size cage, as they move at warp speed and are very active. Fresh native foliage every few days is great for them too. They are super cute, and I would have some in a heart-beat if I knew where to get some.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 12, 2009)

Greg, i used to volunteer there too.... maybe we should both go there again, slip a couple into our pockets and start a little breeding program? lol


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 12, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Greg, i used to volunteer there too.... maybe we should both go there again, slip a couple into our pockets and start a little breeding program? lol


He he, I would love to!!


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh it would be all too easy lol. Don't tempt me! Hahaha. Do you know if they breed them now? When I worked there they were only just starting to have success, what do they do with surplus?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 13, 2009)

This was taken in my FRONT YARD!!


----------



## Bretsta (Nov 13, 2009)

if your in victoria, check out pails for scale's. they have a website also. lots of cool wildlife for sale.
http://www.pailsforscales.com.au/


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 13, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Oh it would be all too easy lol. Don't tempt me! Hahaha. Do you know if they breed them now? When I worked there they were only just starting to have success, what do they do with surplus?


They do breed them , but not sure how much success they've had this spring. They don't really have surplus, they just sort of keep a stable population going, which is actually probably lower than what they would like.

Great glider pics Josh, you're lucky to have them in your front yard!!!


----------



## thegatti (Feb 19, 2010)

So you can't get them in QLD? What a shame! I was looking to get some.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 19, 2010)

Actually i believe you can get them in QLD. Also theres a few adds for squirrel gliders on herptrader right now.


----------



## Bricked (Feb 19, 2010)

they make terrible pets, very hard to maintain, need vets lots, very noisy


----------



## Bricked (Feb 19, 2010)

also up market aquariums had one


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 21, 2010)

Bricked said:


> they make terrible pets, very hard to maintain, need vets lots, very noisy


Ha ha, nice one, extremely easy to maintain, almost never need to see a Vet and make hardly any noise! PMSL!!


----------



## gregcranston (Mar 1, 2010)

Bricked said:


> they make terrible pets, very hard to maintain, need vets lots, very noisy





gregcranston said:


> Ha ha, nice one, extremely easy to maintain, almost never need to see a Vet and make hardly any noise! PMSL!!


Well, won't anyone back me up here!!!??


----------



## bulionz (Mar 1, 2010)

can you own them in nsw??


----------



## shane14 (Mar 1, 2010)

haha WA is worse how do u think we feel looking at just Jungles and Bredli's? haha

Gonna move over east some day


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 1, 2010)

wait wait wait 
can you keep gliders in QLD, what about marsupials in general?
Or do you need a really expensive license 
i was under the impression you needed to be a demonstrator to keep them
forgive my ignorance if I'm completely wrong


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 1, 2010)

I am looking for a female sugar glider if anyone knows of one please pm me.


----------



## KatshirT (Apr 11, 2010)

I have some grave concerns regarding the person that begun this thread...

Please read the first post on this thread and then go to the link below...

Sugar Gliders 4 Sale

I find it rather odd that thought rfrancis wanted a glider and then a pair as per their WTB posts and now have many available?? 

I do sincerely hope that all the gliders are still in their yard, aisde for the sake of the animals themselves but also seemingly for rfrancis livelyhood....

http://www.abzeco.com.au/contactabzeco.htm

Any thoughts from other concerned individuals??


----------



## cwtiger (Apr 11, 2010)

It is illegal under QLD EPA laws for anyone to keep native mammals.

Mammal keeper's licence
Only three native mammals can be kept as pets in NSW: dingos, spinifex hopping-mice and plains rats. You'll need a licence for the last two of these. And sugar gliders are not one that can be kept in NSW.

You need a basic DSE wildlife licence to own sugar gliders in Victoria 
This is what I found out doing a google search


----------



## naledge (Apr 12, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> I have some grave concerns regarding the person that begun this thread...
> 
> Please read the first post on this thread and then go to the link below...
> 
> ...



Very interesting... hmm...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 12, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> I have some grave concerns regarding the person that begun this thread...
> 
> Please read the first post on this thread and then go to the link below...
> 
> ...


 
Sure is interesting... i wonder what rfrancis has to say bout it?


----------



## dixilizards (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope that what is insinuated in Katshirts post is not true.

We sold him an extremely friendly 6 month old glider in late Nov/Dec that he said was going to be a pet for his son as they have them in their backyard and his son keeps touching the ones there so wanted something he could call his own.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 13, 2010)

Interesting program on ABC radio...Radio National at 9am last sunday about keeping wildlife as pets.

Apparently there is one breeder of Sugar Gliders in the USA (I think it was called pocket pets) that sells 20,000 of these animals each year!!...yes....that was 20,000! They also have quite a good electronic follow up program for all their sales to ensure new owners get all they need to know during the first few months on ownership.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2010)

I also found it a bit odd that he had many now available when 6 months ago, he was saying he badly wanted some and they are so hard to find.
However I don't see why rfrancis's personal details were posted here with that abzeco link, that is totally out of line. Are what is this talk of for "sake of rfrancis's livelyhood"? I hope KatshirT is sanctioned for this grave over stepping of personal boundaries. 



KatshirT said:


> I have some grave concerns regarding the person that begun this thread...
> 
> Please read the first post on this thread and then go to the link below...
> 
> ...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> However I don't see why rfrancis's personal details were posted here with that abzeco link, that is totally out of line. Are what is this talk of for "sake of rfrancis's livelyhood"? I hope KatshirT is sanctioned for this grave over stepping of personal boundaries.


 
I think KatshirT was trying to show that due to the area in which rfrancis works, he should have some idea of the rules/consequences if they are wild caught, and that if they "are" wild caught, and he is prosecuted for it, he will have alot of professional consequences to deal with as well...well thats what i got from it anyways. I agree posting his personal info on here was over stepping personal boundaries, and a link to the abzeco search on yahoo where he is named would have been enough to get what ever point across KatshirT wanted.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 14, 2010)

*Look Sweet but Stink*



Jannico said:


> wait wait wait
> can you keep gliders in QLD, what about marsupials in general?
> Or do you need a really expensive license
> i was under the impression you needed to be a demonstrator to keep them
> forgive my ignorance if I'm completely wrong





This is true in Queensland 

I was sulking because we in Queensland are not allowed to keep them as pets,

but after being warned by a good friend of the "delights" of keeping them I sorta stopped sulking 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> I think KatshirT was trying to show that due to the area in which rfrancis works, he should have some idea of the rules/consequences if they are wild caught, and that if they &quot;are&quot; wild caught, and he is prosecuted for it, he will have alot of professional consequences to deal with as well...well thats what i got from it anyways. I agree posting his personal info on here was over stepping personal boundaries, and a link to the abzeco search on yahoo where he is named would have been enough to get what ever point across KatshirT wanted.


 
Wild Caught??? Woah, that is a totally different thing, I didn't realise that possibility was even being raised.
Bledlislave, are you kidding, tame sugar gliders are the cutest most awesome pets ever, I wouldn't give up mine for the world, they are so soft and cuddly, oh and did I mention cute!...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

well from what i have got from reading the first post and the adds posted in this thread, Gliders in back yard, hard to find "legal" ones, 6 mths later same user name has many for sale....... not saying that it is definately the case but by my logic it points to the possibility.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 14, 2010)

I am excited to be getting a female for my boy next week, i love him to bits he has become so friendly to me and comes onto my shoulder every night for his treat while i am feeding him.

Fantastic little animals.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> well from what i have got from reading the first post and the adds posted in this thread, Gliders in back yard, hard to find &quot;legal&quot; ones, 6 mths later same user name has many for sale....... not saying that it is definately the case but by my logic it points to the possibility.


 
Pretty serious allegation. I hope for you're guys sake that you're somewhat correct. Oh else the unfounded allegation is pretty huge. Victimising an individual. Ever thought of the possibilty that he got (legally) a few pairs late last year and they have produced heaps of babies?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not accusing anyone, i'm just saying that, from what i have read from Katshirt , thats what they are implying in their post. Also i can bet that alot of people on this site have no idea about the breeding cycles of gliders (me included) so without that info it makes it easier to come to that conclusion


----------



## naledge (Apr 14, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> Pretty serious allegation. I hope for you're guys sake that you're somewhat correct. Oh else the unfounded allegation is pretty huge. Victimising an individual. Ever thought of the possibilty that he got (legally) a few pairs late last year and they have produced heaps of babies?



I don't know much about marsupials. But if he got a pair how long would it take for him to have offspring ready for sale?


----------



## rfrancis (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hang on, Slow down...*

Wow, I am certainly not taking animals from the wild! As a result of my posts I purchased a total of 5 animals, a pair from Roy Pails that I felt very sorry for (which have produced two lots of two young), a female from Dixiglen (great animal that lives with us in the house, and yes it does get a bit smelly) and two males from a Sean (Snake handler). I am now selling some of these animals, including 2 of the young, to with the aim of having a coupe of pairs that are not related. I am keen to only sell to people that have researched and understand their requirements, or other keepers looking to maintain diversity in their colony. I work with a very wide range of wild native fauna on an almost daily basis, it is my job, my work is to preserve, maintain and enhance habitat and fauna populations for a range of clients, including government.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2010)

naledge said:


> I don't know much about marsupials. But if he got a pair how long would it take for him to have offspring ready for sale?


 
That depends on if the female already had joeys in pouch at the time of purchase. In that case it could be as early as 10 weeks. Otherwise is would be at least 18+ weeks.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 14, 2010)

rfrancis said:


> Wow, I am certainly not taking animals from the wild! As a result of my posts I purchased a total of 5 animals, a pair from Roy Pails that I felt very sorry for (which have produced two lots of two young), a female from Dixiglen (great animal that lives with us in the house, and yes it does get a bit smelly) and two males from a Sean (Snake handler). I am now selling some of these animals, including 2 of the young, to with the aim of having a coupe of pairs that are not related. I am keen to only sell to people that have researched and understand their requirements, or other keepers looking to maintain diversity in their colony. I work with a very wide range of wild native fauna on an almost daily basis, it is my job, my work is to preserve, maintain and enhance habitat and fauna populations for a range of clients, including government.


 
Thank goodness that's been cleared up!


----------



## rfrancis (Apr 14, 2010)

*On a different note...*

I know that they are smelly and some bite but they are really a very lovely animal to interact with. That aside I think it is going to be more difficult to have this female in the house over winter, with the windows all closed and heater going. She may have to go into an outside enclosure or on the balcony until the weather warms up again and we can open the windows. It will be a shame, but hopefully I can still bring her in of an evening to interact with us. I guess one of those cat enclosures that goes outside a window could work, has anyone had any experience along these lines?


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 14, 2010)

Seeing as this thread is discussing gliders, other than the healsville sanctury diet, does anyone else have a diet sheet for sugar gliders.

I always hide things around the enclousre so he has to go searching for things ( as well as putting food in a bowl ) its great to watch him searching around.


----------



## rfrancis (Apr 14, 2010)

*Glider diet*

I have found frozen crickets a really usefull food, dusted with calcium powder. And of course moths are great, for outside enclosures a single low voltage LED will attract them in. I have a spotlight on a white surface where moths and beetles gather and I grab a few most evenings to hand feed them, particularly with the cooler weather. With fruit I stick cherry tomatoes, grapes, pices of avocado, apple, anything really onto the small twigs on the branches so they can find them and eat as if they are growing there. They love pecans, but as they are quite fatty I think a few every now and then only (anyone have an opinion on this?). Sean, who I got two males from, used to keep puppy kibble in the enclosure, which would also be good for their teeth. The occasional pinky rat, particularly for lactating females is good, they tend to just eat the brain though. In the wild they take birds so I imagine day old chicks would be good, but I havent tried them so would be intereste to hear if someone has. I have heard mixed opinion on honey. some say water it down, others have been feeding it to animals for years with no side effects, which could be in part due to having water available freely, unlike wild animals. Wildlife Carers have advised that it may damage their kidneys. I use honey in their high protein mix and also make a small amount available every now and then.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 17, 2010)

Funny how the accuser is so quiet now everything has been explained!


----------



## naledge (Apr 17, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> Funny how the accuser is so quiet now everything has been explained!



The accuser only posted in this thread once, and hasn't been online since two days before it was explained, they went quiet long before it was explained. Maybe they're just busy?

Everyone seems to say Sugar Gliders and feral and smell really bad. Is there any way to control the smell or does it just come back?


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 18, 2010)

The smell I agree with, but if you keep them outdoors and clean their enclosures regularly they should be fine. But the feral thing is total rubbish, it is possible of course, but is totally dependent on if they are hand tame. Tame ones are gorgeous!!


----------



## naledge (Apr 18, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> The smell I agree with, but if you keep them outdoors and clean their enclosures regularly they should be fine. But the feral thing is total rubbish, it is possible of course, but is totally dependent on if they are hand tame. Tame ones are gorgeous!!



I was watching a video where a woman basically said that if you handle them in the morning they'll pee on you, is that true?

I'd love to get some one day, but it's hard keeping my reptile addiction satisfied, I don't want to get addicted to marsupials as well haha.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 18, 2010)

naledge said:


> I was watching a video where a woman basically said that if you handle them in the morning they'll pee on you, is that true?


If you handle them when they first wake up, then they will most likely have a reasonably full bladder and therefore pee on you. Best to handle them after they've been awake for a while, they still may pee on you though. I always have an old crappy pair of clothes on when playing with them, and wash up afterwards, but for me it's so worth it, they are just unreal!


----------



## KatshirT (Apr 18, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> Funny how the accuser is so quiet now everything has been explained!


 
Accuser Greg?? Really?

I was simply concerned and wanted it made public so my own mind can be put at ease, Yes I went public.. why? simple this way a response is almost guaranteed.

Now I do not deny that the purchase of the first animals was well above board but if Dixi are saying there sale to him in nov/dec lead them to believe this was the only glider in his care then mathematically with your 10 week or 18 week period it would put young to have been produced in his care very scetchy as we all now how easy it is to simply have one single animal that is live bearing to then get as many as 1 to 10 animals then on licence.

But that would be accusing now wouldn't it.


----------



## dixilizards (Apr 18, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me who exactly is telling people that Sugar Gliders are verocious little things?

Sure they have the potential to be bitey and scratchy but aside from the wild ones all will calm down well, best to think of them, I believe, as kittens that never quite grow up.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 18, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> Yes I went public.. why? simple this way a response is almost guaranteed.


Yeah great theory mate, ha ha, if it wasn't for the fact that I sent Richard an email saying what people were saying about him, then there probably wouldn't have been any answer for a long time, as Richard said he hadn't even been on the aussiepythons forum for quite some time.
Did you ever think of sending him an email and raising you concerns with him before going public????


----------



## KatshirT (Apr 18, 2010)

Either way my point is still valid my friend - My post + this forum = an answer

Don't really care how the outcome came about, only that it did.

Judging by his profile page on the night I put up the post it showed his last activity less than 9 hours prior to my post.

Also, I sincerely doubt a response would have been given had I contacted him personally and also I did not actually post personal information, I simply googled 'abzeco' and linked the result.

I like to simply point out facts, my insinuation was made from some pretty honest questions and a small amount of googling.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 18, 2010)

KatshirT said:


> Either way my point is still valid my friend - My post + this forum = an answer
> 
> Don't really care how the outcome came about, only that it did.
> 
> ...


You sound like a typical journalist doughnut, shoot first and ask questions later, no matter who you implicate for no good reason, just as long as you get your answer. You must feel pretty red faced now that your insinuations are so far off the mark. 
Of course you would have got a response if you contacted him personally, he got back to me straight away, do you have no faith in humankind?


----------



## KatshirT (Apr 18, 2010)

Well I must admit that I do tend to think of myself as my most important person so I figure I do like having my questions answered.

Red faced?? absolutely.. with laughter at your so very righteous remarks.

I only care about what I think of myself my dear friend and I am someone that will stand up for what I believe is right and just, if you disagree your very welcome to your thoughts.

I have no animosity towards you and fell free to make all comments you like about me and my way of life but I will, as always, do what I feel is right and I will stand by that. 

oh and by the way I love the smiley face, it resembles mine when reading your post almost completely accurately, well apart from the redness.


----------



## gregcranston (Apr 18, 2010)

I have no issue with you either, just your actions on this matter. But enough of the slinging match, I think we've both made our points here.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 11, 2010)

Bricked said:


> they make terrible pets, very hard to maintain, need vets lots, very noisy


 
Clearly, you know as much about gliders as you do about pythons..ugh.


----------



## WildRanger (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a pair of Squirrel Gliders which I'm selling. They are male and female (3 & 4 Yrs old) Very tame. Have been always used in Wildlife Demonstrations. used to being handled and patted. They never bite. Currently kept in an outdoor avery. I'm on the Gold Coast, but I am willing to freight interstate. Asking $600 for the pair.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 27, 2010)

If you already have heeps of wildlife, set out some hides for them, and some fruit. It might take some time to encourage them to stay. but will take you longer to be rid of them when you dont want them runnig accros your roof at night and fighting in your ceiling.


----------

